# Cheaper and quicker way to practice latte art



## Ant (Jul 20, 2015)

A few of you may have seen this guy Dritan Alsela on YouTube before. Look at this ingenious way of practicing latte art. Amazing idea!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Interesting, have seen ones where they add a drop of washing up liquid to water and then you steam that so you don't waste milk


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

I have just tried this and it is awesome! i had to use chocolate powder as the instant coffee i had to hand was not mixing enough with the milk. I steamed my milk with the wand and then sprinkled in some powder then went at it with the milk. I managed to 4 or 5 attempted before it mixed too much but it is great


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

We like that. Latte Art is something I have wanted to do for ages.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> We like that. Latte Art is something I have wanted to do for ages.


Malcs This method allows you to practice for sure ..whether it's making me any better is debatable . I'm

Just an amateur compared to most on here ( and I got knocked out round1 latte art this year )










Getting the milk right is key ( there is thread on here on how to steam milk With a gaggia )

The getting the speed and height right is next . This isn't a bad clip to view ...






Then it's about practicing and relaxing and enjoying what you make ...

Good luck


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Just an amateur compared to most on here ( and I got knocked out round1 latte art this year )


To the gullible who don't know, he's understating his ability here, big time.

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> To the gullible who don't know, he's understating his ability here, big time.
> 
> Ian


Too kind ....you'll make me blush . There are much better than me around


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Eyedee said:


> To the gullible who don't know, he's understating his ability here, big time.
> 
> Ian


Gullible is not a word, it's not even in the dictionary!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Now who's being gullible? http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/gullible


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Rob666 said:


> Now who's being gullible? http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/gullible


----------



## tambu (Sep 7, 2015)

Not just good for practice either - Polish BC chose to foam milk for capps like this at the WBC finals this year...


----------



## coockiechase (Sep 26, 2015)

was thinking of putting my milk frother aside for the steam wand then I saw this. thanks







in any case, the frother doesnt make the correct milk for normal latte art right?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

coockiechase said:


> the frother doesnt make the correct milk for normal latte art right?


I've yet to see an auto milk frother that can produce suitable milk for latte art.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> I've yet to see an auto milk frother that can produce suitable milk for latte art.


Sage oracle









Have you bought one yet


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You're correct boots as showcased in the video you posted. Hands-free milk steaming! 

Now that is one EXPENSIVE auto milk-frother, lol! 

I was this close to pulling the trigger on an Oracle yesterday. After garydyke1 posted his very brief reply on the other thread, kinda glad I didn't. Great price Nikolay managed though!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> You're correct boots as showcased in the video you posted. Hands-free milk steaming!
> 
> Now that is one EXPENSIVE auto milk-frother, lol!
> 
> I was this close to pulling the trigger on an Oracle yesterday. After garydyke1 posted his very brief reply on the other thread, kinda glad I didn't. Great price Nikolay managed though!


Yes Gary words of wisdom

Sage db>oracle

Did you buy an db then


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Currently monitoring the price on Lakeland website. Sadly hasn't dropped to the same level (£1,079) as most other retailers so I'm having to wait patiently...


----------



## coockiechase (Sep 26, 2015)

i have a Bialetti Tuttocrema, should work similarly right? previously tried doing the same thing with aerolatte milk frother wand but had no success


----------

